# My Hobie's Gone



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

As of 8:45 this morning, I am not a Hobie owner anymore. My Outback was sold to a new, loving home 

Tomorrow I'm going to buy a Revolution!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I remember when you bought it! I wanted to get it if it's the one you bought on here. I wish I had known it was for sale. Is the revolution that much nicer?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, it was the one I got here last year. I wasn't in any particular hurry to sell it (was actually planning to get another season out of it) but I got an offer from a friend of a friend that was my asking price sight unseen!  The Revo's a tad faster and (to me) a bit easier to load due to the handles being in the balance point. I also surmise that it would probably be easier to remount since it doesn't have that "lip" around the top of the deck. I'd have sold it to you, but it's a heck of a drive for you up to NoVA isn't it? I'll let you know if the buyer gets bored of it (or his wife finds out what he spent and makes him sell it ) and wants to sell.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks. I appreciate you keeping me in mind. As for a NVa drive, no problem at all.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

My new Hobie's going to be here soon! It's a bright orange (not many of these made) '09 Revolution. It's going to have ST Turbos and a sailing rudder installed right away. I'm excited and probably won't be able to get any work done this week as I'm picking it up from Backyard Boats on Friday afternoon or Saturday morning!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

nice, now spray paint the gunnels and deck a dark color and you'll be gold..lol

hopefully i'll see ya around the bridge or PLO this year


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> nice, now spray paint the gunnels and deck a dark color and you'll be gold..lol


Why? I bought the orange specifically because it was visible. No sense in covering it up.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

just the top part that you can see, not the sides. ive heard that staring at these neon colors all day in the sun can make your head hurt...lol..just what ive heard


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nah. it makes you feel like a million bucks. ok atlantaking when are you going to launch the flounder are waiting :fishing:


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

So, you had a Kingfish, a Hobie, and a Outback! You bastard!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Heh, yep. I've gone through an Outback, a Kingfish, and is currently on a Revo. There may be another coupla boats in my future.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride!
Rick


----------

